# 6th Of June, 1944: D-Day



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)

The longest day


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

The blown Sherman had used as a commo of the units location before the D-day came.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's a link to a story I wrote about one of only 4 MOHs awarded on D-Day. Enjoy.
http://www.combatsim.com/review.php?id=692


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice pics there. Its allways nice to see pics of D-Day.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was looking at the pictures of the LST's unloading right on the beach.

Thats why the allies could invade France, and the Germans couldnt invade England.

We had the logistics to do it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

One of the many reasons.


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)

The other side


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2006)

I salute an uncle, now deceased some 15 years who came onshore during the Normandie landings and ended the war with his company in central Germany.

Gents just as a side note, do not forget also what happend in Italy during this week. Yes it is little known ..........


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2006)

Rome was finally liberated.


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 6, 2006)

It is a shame that there is a lack of respect and attention given to the mission that these men faced. It disheartened me to see that any mention of D-Day was relegated to the 4th page in our newspaper, in place of 6-6-6 stories. It scares me to think how few people now recognize these important dates in history, which had a tremendous impact on the future of our world. I thank all of the men who when faced the most unbelievable of tasks were able conquer them with excellence. I am still one of the few that remember this day for what it is, and I personally will never forget June-6th. God Bless those men who fought on that day, and the many days after.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, it is also a shame that there has not been much mentioned on the news of this historic day  Anyway attached are the most famous pics of D-day by Robert Capa (who worked with my Great-grandfather at Time and Life - I have pics of them as well as some that my great-grandfather took on D-day (he was also a war photographer at Time Life).

From top to bottom:

1) The Landing
2) Hedgehogs
3) Landings
4) Landings
5) Frank Scherschel on D-day (at Portsmouth).


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)

horse[USA] said:


> God Bless those men who fought on that day, and the many days after.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm with you guys


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 6, 2006)

V2, that second pic of the airplanes flying over the battleship could not have been photo'd off of Normandy.

All four Iowa class BB's were stationed in the Pacific.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2006)

I educated about 20 people today in reminding them that today was the Anniversary of D-Day.... They were completely clueless... I cannot understand the stupidity of this world sometimes....


----------



## reddragon (Jun 6, 2006)

I appreciate the sacrifice they made that day but then I appreciate the sacrifice all have made in war.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2006)

While we should remember the Normandy invasion and the liberation of Rome, dont forget the battles in the PTO.

US forces were fighting on the island of Biak, another stepping stone in the road back to the PI. A vast armada was also at sea, steaming towards Saipan, and destiny in the battle for the Philipine Sea. In Burma, British forces were driving towards Impahl and looking at their first success's in the battle for this forgotten theater.

I salute all of the veterans wherever they may have fought in that month.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

I salute every veteran that fought in any theatre, any country in any month of the war. Even if it's the British losing their hold on Crete, or defeating the Afrika Korps at El Alamein. The Americans losing Wake Island, or pushing through Dessau. The Russians being encircled around Kiev, or smashing through at Kursk. The Canadians being held up at Dieppe , or running up Juno. The French being rolled over at Sedan, or the Normandie Niemann flying over the Ost Front. 

And even the Germans and Italians who fought for their nation with great bravery! And all the soldiers of any army, who had to endure the pain and suffering of that war. 



And not forgetting the civilians , the machinists, the farmers, the miners and the mill workers who kept the war machine ticking over.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 7, 2006)

Blah blah blah, we salute Vets every day here, but the D-Day landings at Normany were especially significant in that it was the beginning of the end for the Third Reich, and I feel a special something in my guts when I consider that hail of gunfire those guys coming off the landing craft had to deal with....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2006)

When Germany started the war, it was the end of the Third Reich. 

6th June, 1944, would be the final nail in the coffin for Germany. Almost everyday in the war would have had something significant though.


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Blah blah blah, we salute Vets every day here, but the D-Day landings at Normany were especially significant in that it was the beginning of the end for the Third Reich, and I feel a special something in my guts when I consider that hail of gunfire those guys coming off the landing craft had to deal with....



You're right Les! Good words!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

S!


----------



## MacArther (Jun 8, 2006)

Oy, my friend wanted me to go to a Baseball game on the 6th. I politely turned it down, citing more important things to do. When I was asked what my plans were, I replied "I plan to watch all the history I can on the events that took place on this day 60+ years ago. I will never experience combat like the soldiers liberating Europe did, so I should at the very least honor the memories of the fallen, and praying for the survivors and fallen on both sides."
If ya' ever want me to start a big heated discussion in person, bring up the A-bombs, or more importantly, why D-Day should hold a more respectful place in people's hearts around the globe.


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 3, 2007)

It dissapoints me that i asked some kids i know and they said Ike was a Nazi Gerneral, and that Hitler wwas British and none had heard of D-Day. You just dont get educated about it at school. I just got my GCSE options and there is hardly anything about ww2. grrrrr


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a shame


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 6, 2007)

One year later.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2007)

D-Day was the pivotal event of the 100 years of the 20th Century. Many incidents and events to place that were important or significant but none as much as D-Day.

Without the courage of the US, Britain, Canada, Free French and others who landed on those beaches, not only the tide of war but the thin hold on freedom that all the Allied countries had was strengthened.

I teach my kids about it every June.

and I salute those soldiers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## rogthedodge (Jun 7, 2007)

to ALL the troops landing on D1, by sea and by air.

Shame that most kids nowadays don't know there were 2 British and 1 Canadian beaches in addition to the 2 US ones. 

How Hollywood and the games industry can write off such a valiant effort and only mention the US effort is beyond me. 

Even a UK TV station recently aired a programme that stated 'the airborne drops early on D-Day went disastrously wrong' (or words to that effect).  Whereas it was only the US drop that was messed-up (for many, understandable reasons) and that the British drop was (mainly) an outstanding success.  

Is that what people fought, bled died for?; to be written out of history within 65 years??

Good to see on here at least that we recognise the efforts sacrifices of ALL

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW the expression ****-up (male hen) does not refer to the male member and therefore is not rude!!!! God I hate swear-filters, especially when they're wrong!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 7, 2007)

First...............HUSSARS!!!!!


to the men of the first hussars armoured corps who took the heavy toll on Juno, and the men of the 1st Canadian Army

and all the men who fought and died on Operation Overlord


----------

